# English Pointer Needs A Good Home



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

My friend has a 5 year old English Pointer that he is willing to give away to a good home. The conditions are pretty simple it needs to go to a family that hunts. This dog is a great hunting dog has a great nose and retrieves. The reason he is giving it away is he doesn’t hunt as much as he use to and he hates to see this dog go to waste. It has been neutered. Serious inquiries only! Message me for details. 8)


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Man, I hope you get a positive response. They are great dogs and if I didn't have a "best buddy" I would be interested. Good luck!


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

I have hunted with it a couple of times and it is an awesome dog. I would take it as well, other than I already have a good hunting dog.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

PM Sent


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

This dog found a home. Happy it didn't go to the pound.


----------

